# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Christian Miró y la Ventriloquía en PÁGINAS!!

## Iván Manso

El próximo miércoles, tenemos un nuevo Cultural Páginas. Y hablaremos de un tema del que pocos saben y por eso vamos a aprender mucho!Es muy difícil hacer que un ser inanimado cobre vida y tenga voz propia, y de eso se trata esta vez. 

Christian Miró es un mago fantástico pero además un ventrilocuo (eso no es que tenga el vientre loco) excepcional. Yo ya le he visto en la SEI y sabe muy bien de lo que habla. 

Y aparte de todo esto se podrá seguir por Twiter... qué más queréis!!!!

Si queréis aprender los secretos de la ventriloquía, las experiencias de Christian, anécdotas y preguntarle lo que queráis, ya sabéis: 

*Miércoles 24 de octubre de 2012 a las 19h* en Páginas!!!! 

Reservas en el 91 541 16 11 (imprescindible reservar)

Gratuito, como siempre. 

Nos veremos allí!!!!

----------


## Iván Manso

Y recordad que entre los asistentes se sorteará una plaza para el taller de ventriloquía del próximo sábado 27 

No os lo perdáis!!

----------

